# Fashion Based Elitism in Riding Culture



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

There was, to some extent, a thread already about this- but it was poorly worded, tactless, and did little towards establishing a coherent point..


There seems to be a great deal of attention and pressure in snowboarding culture which revolves around the styles of clothing and accessories one wears. I understand that it is possible to ignore this, but it exists either way and that fact bugs me. Of course, not everyone does it, but I believe it's happening and I decided to bring it up. 

Now I suppose that due to the nature of the sport (no pun intended) a large degree of the fashion has to do with blending style and equipment functionality. Is it about being "in tune" with what the hot new gear is? Does the fact that one "knows" to posses these things display to the other riders that he/she is "one of them"? I see people on the hill of both sexes who have obviously spent a great deal of time on their entire outfits.. pant styles, jackets, goggles, beanies, headphones, color coordination, etc.. 

There seems to be a great deal of weight placed in conformity rather than actual expression, which I perceive as an attempt for some to display that they "belong" on the hill; that they have that elite snow fashion sense. I believe this causes those riders to be perceived under a different light and a kind of prejudice develops towards people without said snazziness. 

Another observation I must point out is the frequency of this mentality in the park. It seems rampant there. 

Well, I am willing to bet that I'm generalizing too heavily, and may in fact be simply judging others and proving myself hypocritical. Still, I know what I've felt and witnessed, and I know that there is truth in my words, which is good enough for me.

So, do you agree? Disagree? Why?
What are your thoughts, experiences, and insights on snow fashion elitism?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

My honest impression is that your post actually comes off a little elitist. :dunno: :laugh:

Really, I don't notice other people's clothes on the mountain too much. Most people dress like lunatics, but I think that's what I love about snowboarding fashion. You can wear stuff on the mountain you would never wear anywhere else. I've never had anyone mention anything to me about my clothes except my DK boots, which are just crazy looking so I understand.

I don't know crap about trends, though. So I guess I really can't comment on people trying to be trendy. I don't follow fashion, I just wear what I like.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

for sure snowboarding seems to havw taken a big leap into fasion land. but when hasnt it been that way? what about the neon gaper colors with that started with skiers? to the the more grungey look with shawn palmer? theres always a latest fasion thats the in thing. Now its something that catches your attention. 
I see it all the time where someone may have thrown down 500 on outerwear but theyre i see theyre out trying to 180 a mountain dew bottle?? just luagh it off and remeber when you rode in jeans. 

kids like that lose that attitude when they see you lay down something sick. what can you do about it? make a thread on some internet forum? 
go out and buy some snazziness join the fun.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

Definately super prevalent around this side of the world - And more so in the park. I think this is due to a younger (these are generalisations.) Crowd in the park than the backcountry and generally this crowd is more concerned with what they look like while snowboarding. In a way I think it is part of kinda fitting in with that scene and not getting ragged on for wearing some bogus shit. 

Most of these style evolved from skate styles. Really baggy clothes were popular on skateboards before snowboards and same with super tight stuff. I think also that a good percentage of these skaters would board so they kinda cross that style over into there snow sliding. 

I also think that this is a type of expression. Yeah maybe people don't wear the wildest s*hit but for most neon clothes are what they usually wear. Personally I spend a bit of time on sorting my riding outfits because personally if im comfortable and feel good about what I'm riding in then this shows through in my boarding - It looks and feels much smoother and I find it easier to progress.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

dude fashion in snowboarding has absolutely nothing to do with snowboarding and everything to do with fashion. your best bet- steer clear from park-oriented resorts like Northstar etc and you'll realize that people focus a lot more on riding and a lot less on fashion.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

The same is true for practially every sport there is. I skate, surf and snowboard and in each of those, the fashion industry probably comprises a majority of the revenue that sport generates. Its both a good thing and bad thing. It give the sport a culture, but at the same time, it allows for the kind of elitism and poserism that you are referring to. It bugs me too, but I'd rather live with the bullshit attitude than live without the advancements to the sport that all those fashion-first airhead's money brings to the sport I love. Fact is, I probably have warmer clothes and better optics on my googles because of all the posers pumping money into my favorite brands

As for me, I'd rock a hot pink snow jacket and cut-off shorts if it could make me jib better.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

sook said:


> As for me, I'd rock a hot pink snow jacket and cut-off shorts if it could make me jib better.


Talked to heaps of mates who are NZs best boarders and we all agree that riding in clothes that you feel comfortable in will make you ride better .


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

NZ_Josh said:


> Talked to heaps of mates who are NZs best boarders and we all agree that riding in clothes that you feel comfortable in will make you ride better .


Banana hammock for me then, mate


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

Will buy you a beer if you show me a picture of you riding at your local with a pair of budgy smugglers.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

NZ_Josh said:


> Will buy you a beer if you show me a picture of you riding at your local with a pair of budgy smugglers.


If you could generate some better snow conditions over here, you'd owe me a beer


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> My honest impression is that your post actually comes off a little elitist. :dunno: :laugh:


Ain't that the truth. 

Fashion and trends, are by definition, unoriginal and conformist. If nobody else is doing it, it's not a 'trend', and people who are not you decide what's 'fashionable'. 

Say whatever you want about 'individuality' or 'self-expression', if you're gunning to be fashionable, you're not unique and you're expressing yourself with decisions made made by other people: you are conforming to their criteria. Put that in your counterculture pipe and smoke it.

That being said, yes, snowpunks care more about what they look like than how they ride. There is also pressure to use certain brands *cough*Burton*cough* over others just because of the brand itself.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

It kind of bugs me that the fashion trend in snowboard is non-conformity. Is that the snowboarding paradox? You want to be a non-conformist by looking just like everyone else.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> It kind of bugs me that the fashion trend in snowboard is non-conformity. Is that the snowboarding paradox? You want to be a non-conformist by looking just like everyone else.


the most non-conformist thing i've ever seen was this old man wearing a tweed sportcoat, red cardigan, and a bowtie, he had a big white beard and tortise-shell glasses. 

All youth fashion, all male fashion, all fashion and dress is based upon conformity. Men feel more comfortable when other men are wearing the same thing. Military Uniforms, Suits, Formal Wear, sports teams, etc. Men crave the feeling of being a part of a group or organization, it's only natural and I don't hold it against anyone.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

hrmmmm....my thoughts.....if other peoples attire bothers u that bad then u have forgotten what ur there for.....on the otherside i also feel if u draw attn 2 yourself then u better have the skills....


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm painting- in huge letters- across the back of my jacket, "FUCK YOUR FASHION". How's that for expression?

I can understand how my original post came off as elitist in itself, and I alluded to that fact, but my overall intention truly is get out there and ride. My primary issue is the fact that I'm judged negatively for what i wear (gape goggles and old outerwear) by the people around me, and I simply decided to bring it up and see what you all had to say.

That said, thank you for all responses thus far.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Loricybin said:


> My primary issue is the fact that I'm judged negatively for what i wear (gape goggles and old outerwear) by the people around me


Sounds like you are "around" the wrong people. I couldn't be less interested in what people are wearing (or riding), it's the skill they exhibit on the hill that catches my eye.

Have big time skill and everyone will try and copy you clothing/accessory steeze no matter how old or out of date it is. Example, Shaun White blowing up sales of idiotic bandannas.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Loricybin said:


> I'm painting- in huge letters- across the back of my jacket, "FUCK YOUR FASHION"....
> ... I simply decided to bring it up and see what you all had to say.


Bottom line.... this has no purpose. 

you have three solutions. 1 change your outerwear 2 dont care. 3 punch everyone in the face 

you've chose none. Just to make rebelious blogs about it on the interwebs. :dunno:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

The three choices you have for every time you're judged by someone else:

1. Stop caring what others think.

2. Conform to everyone else.

3. Blog-rage about it.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Where do you ride and what age group are you with. This sound to me like a bunch of teens riding on an old landfill in the east....
> 
> Out west, people are far more concerned with pow stashes and sick terrain to even really take notice....:dunno:



well said....the only time I notice is if I am on the lift and I see a neon yard sale! lol It really is eye catching......


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> riding on an old landfill


Hmmmm...If a landfill gets to the point where it's heaped high enough to be taller than the surrounding terrain, is it still a land*fill* or just a large mound of garbage?


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Where do you ride and what age group are you with. This sound to me like a bunch of teens riding on an old landfill in the east....
> 
> Out west, people are far more concerned with pow stashes and sick terrain to even really take notice....:dunno:


That's because we actually have powder out west!


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

West what? Colorado is back East.:cheeky4:


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Well Utah is definitely west and we have far better things to worry about then what people are wearing.... and to answer your question....yes...still a pile of garbage...


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

So what is West of West? Calling Utah or Colorado "West" is a very East centric concept. Similar to using the term Washington State and not using Washington DC.
In the continental US you can ride the East, Midwest, Rockies or West (CA,WA,OR,ID,NV).


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

And how much wood...could a woodchuck chuck????

Seriously though....I suppose you _could_ be right....

cough cough 

typing those words were really hard....


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Grizz said:


> So what is West of West? Calling Utah or Colorado "West" is a very East centric concept. Similar to using the term Washington State and not using Washington DC.
> In the continental US you can ride the East, Midwest, Rockies or West (CA,WA,OR,ID,NV).


I completely agree, I've always thought it logical that West is comprised of the states you have listed with Arizona included. Then Midwest would be the states... screw it here is a graphic aid I made.

The states on the far left are west, next group is midwest, followed by mideast and finally east. This is according to my logic of course.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

It's ust that everytime I have expressed this, society has berrated me and said no there is east, midwest, and west. So I just started going along with that idiocracy.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

What did you do to Alaska....:cheeky4:


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh crap, the Chugach are now part of the Rockies.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

you all have legitimate points and perfectly valid responses. 



> Where do you ride and what age group are you with. This sound to me like a bunch of teens riding on an old landfill in the east.... Out west, people are far more concerned with pow stashes and sick terrain to even really take notice


last season i rode mostly at heavenly (because i lived/worked there). 

the people i ride with never judge me, it's more about the vibes i get from some of the people i interact with on main runs, lifts, and in lodges. i'm very much aware that when we're off in the trees, or it's a good powder day, people generally cease to give a shit about such trivial things (myself included). 

... i don't know, i guess i'm just bitching and expressing self conscious-paranoia and buried feelings of inferiority. when i initially posted this thread i thought i was actually contributing some kind of insight.

carry on, folks.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Loricybin said:


> you all have legitimate points and perfectly valid responses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now now monkey brow......
a thread that has this many posts is definitely a contribution.....even if it is kinda silly....hold your head up high and kick those who pass judgment in the knee......


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i personally have no prob with fashion in snowboarding...its all part of the experience of snowboarding imo.

to the people that dont care what they where its fine with me, to the people that where burtons 2015 outerwear already, whatever floats your boat, its all good. but when it gets too fashionable and being fake is when its gay.


----------

